# How to groom my schnoodle



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

I’ve been grooming our standard schnoodle puppy myself and have run into some questions now that he's 6 mo and his fur has grown. I grew up with a Beardie and helped with grooming so I’m comfortable brushing and dematting. I trim Charlie’s nails, the hair around his foot pads and around his eyes as needed. Brushing has been manageable, with very minimal matting so far. I pluck what inner ear hairs I can and trim what I can’t and keep them clean with wipes. I love his nice wavy black coat and have been putting off getting him trimmed because his undercoat is very gray. My only experience is with our Beardie that we never shaved so clipping shears are out of my comfort zone. It’s hard to research schnoodle grooming since they are a mixed breed and have varying coats. Charlie’s coat is soft, fine, and wavy. He gets more curl between brushings and after he gets wet. I’d love for his fur to stay the current length forever, but it sounds like he’ll need to be sheared or it will keep growing and growing? It sounds like stripping knives can be used on schnauzers and wire haired breeds but they aren't mentioned for schnoodles so maybe they don't make sense for the finer soft coats. Is shearing my best option?

Do you recommend I take him in for a professional trim and watch the first time? I’d probably go for a more doodle/like cut than a schnauzer trim since he’s got some waves. 

Here’s a link to his photo thread http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/245874-charlies-puppy-thread.html

He's obsessed with baths and is always hopping in the tub. I can't have him in the bathroom when I turn on the shower because he'll jump right in. Officially, he only gets 1 or 2 planned showers a month and I rub olive oil into his fur after to help restore moisture. He's also pretty good with being brushed and having his nails trimmed, although trimming his feet seems to tickle. I do always groom when he's nice and tired though


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I would call a groomer asap. puppies should start at the groomers for puppy intros as soon as they can. Id call and ask for a puppy intro which will be everything (nath blow dry brush nails ears and light triming of paws and face plus sanitary areas. 

As a groomer. the last thing I want or need is a owner to stay. they 9 times out of 10 just make it worse for the dog, groomer and others in the shopl as all the dog will want to do is go to you. and look at you.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

no offence Pinksand, but your pup doesn't really look like a 'schnoodle'. was he a rescue? he looks more like a portugese water dog/soft coated wheaten/something else.

and Tankstar, while i understand where you are coming from, i would not use a groomer that did not allow me the option to stay if i wanted. having worked for a short time at a grooming salon, and having many friends that are groomers, i can fully sympathize with the difficulty of working on a dog that A) hadn't been groomed before and B) is being unknowingly antagonized by its owner. I don't think the owner should necessarily be able to stand over the dog while you work, but i think they should be allowed to hang around if they are more comfortable doing so. and i think it really should be a case my case thing, which i guess is why you did say 9 out of 10. my dog, for example, is better if anything when i'm there than if i'm not, though i know thats not usually the case.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

He is a rescue and I don't take any offense. Whatever he is I love him to pieces! The only reason I would want to stay while he is groomed is to learn how to groom him myself down the road. I found a mobile groomer with fantastic reviews so I think I'll give her a try.


----------

